# Roy Jones Jr. vs. Bernard Hopkins II *SPOILERS*



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

> LAS VEGAS, NV -- Confused? So was everyone else in attendance at the Mandalay Bay Events Center for the Roy Jones Jr.-Bernard Hopkins fight. A fight short on action was filled with low blows and rabbit punches. Hopkins dropped to ground on three occasions like he was hit with a Louisville Slugger. Jones got him with what appeared to be rabbit punches in the sixth and eighth rounds. Hopkins also went down on a low blow in the 10th. The rest of the fight was filled with little action, lots of booing from the 6,792 in attendance and plenty of clinching. Hopkins gets the win via unanimous decision, 117-110, 117-110 and 118-109, but neither fighter is going to have boxing fans clamoring for more fights in the future.
> 
> The most exciting moment of the fight came after that sixth round rabbit punch. Hopkins dropped to the ground and rolled around like he was seriously injured. It looked like the fight was in jeopardy of being stopped. When Hopkins rose to his feet he charged forward wildy and threw like a maniac. The bell sounded and Hopkins threw four or five more punches. As Weeks broke it up some Jones' son raced into the ring. It's the kind of thing that could have turned into another embarrassing incident for boxing. Order was restored quickly and the culprit was immediately ejected.
> 
> ...


Yahoo Sports


----------



## alizio (May 27, 2009)

2 of my favorite fighters of all time.

last night was very disappointing but they are both over the hill.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I was pretty upset that Hopkins threw that many punches after the bell. The ref was already in between the fighters and Hopkins kept swinging.


----------



## Ground'N'Pound5 (Aug 7, 2009)

this is why boxing is dying and i hate thats it dying =(


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

alizio said:


> 2 of my favorite fighters of all time.
> 
> last night was very disappointing but they are both over the hill.


Very over the hill. Roy Jones is 41 and Hopkins is 45. Jones' style just doesn't suit him now that he isn't as fast and as athletic as he used to be.


----------

